# Grooming Clinics - Lessons



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

K9 Legacy Grooming Webinars maybe? 

Most people learn hands on - probably not helpful to you out there in AK.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Kate. I was thinking of maybe giving those a try. I understand they will actually do 1 on 1 lessons. 
Yeah, I was really hoping the one groomer I had found here that could do Goldens would be able to show me. Just didn't turn out as I had hoped.
Jules


----------

